# Buncha Quacks...



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Ya'll know the deal, Let me know what you think.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I have had a few people ask me what kind of duck that is in the second picture. I have no idea. Maybe some of the duck guys can chime in.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Crossbred domestic and green head mallard is my guess. They can get funky after awhile.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i love the rich colours in the second. very nice. i love the framing, it makes the subjects pop right out. and i like how the water has become background, it doesn't seem to 'pollute' the image. very awesome photos.

one nit pic, just try to ensure (if that is your intention) to get the whole duck in the viewfinder. and remember that framing internally, takes away some of the image.

thanks for sharing these!

rosesm


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

What do ya'll think about the water mark?


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

You can't hardly see it, I'd make it a little more pronounced. I almost missed it and called it my own photo!!


Luckily I had time to stop the istockphoto upload - sheesh.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

lol. I really dont plan on adding watermarks to my images. Not at the level I am at anyway. If I was a pro earning money on the shots, It would be a different story. For now, It's basically a shoot and print the ones I want to put in my portfolio.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

sharp!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i like it. both the image (awesome) and the watermark.

what is the difference between a watermark and a signature?


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice reflections.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. I have alot more pictures of the mallards, just havent had the time to sort through them all yet.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Couple close ups.










I wonder who her stylist is?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice detail. I have to agree with Karen on watching how you frame and not cropping out some of the subject. Another suggestion is to get lower down, more to eye level of the subject, rather than looking down at it. That gives the viewer a different, more intimate view that they do not ordinarily see. Same with flowers. We all walk by flowers (and ducks) and look down at them, normally, instead of stooping down and getting an eye level view. When we see this different view it stands out more to us as something different and unique and we sometimes tend to like it more.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the input. Far as getting lower, Those ducks were in the pond lol.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Donnie,

Ditto to what GN said. Even if the ducks are in the pond getting lower than you were would have helped the images. Just watch for duck poo on the banks (yeah, I've been there). The closeups are more in line with what we're talking about. 

The flash is working good for you and helps to bring out the colors - just remember once you overdue it outdoors it can really ruin a shot, but again I think these look good.

That's quite a gene pool...


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Rusty. I am really liking the flash myself. It's amazing how much different your pictures can look. Far as duck poo, I found that out when I was knealing down...YUCK!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Sorry dude...gotta take some for the forum. Nothing's free! :cheers:


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

haha. What was edited?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Donnie Hayden said:


> haha. What was edited?


Nothing - as a moderator sometimes I hit a wrong button. Fortunately no one's been injured yet. :sheepy:


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

The close ups are very nice. I wish #2 had its eye open though.
SH


----------

